# BRAINS! Needed for Party Planning



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First off, _so glad_ that you are here among the living and clearly you still have a sense of humor! Love your party ideas. Actually like all the ideas. I'd say if you want to dress up in a fancy evening dress with a tiara, go for it. I think I would put an exposed brain in the middle of the tiara myself. If you have one of those Jell-O brain molds you could use it for a paper mache brain mold form. A paper mache one would be light and paintable. Remember you will be wearing it along with the tiara most of the night I would guess, so light would be the way to go. That or maybe you could sacrifice a Jell- O mold and just paint it and insert it inside the tiara. 

BTW if you go to www.jello.com and click on their molds, there's a brain one there for $2, shipping of $2.95. They were offering free brian molds for halloween with the cost of S&H, but after halloween they started charging for the mold. Still a good price if you can't locate one elsewhere.
Once again, welcome back to the board .


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad your doing good...and OMG can you say committed. I can't believe in less than a month you are already up planning a costume party (not sure I would have your strength), that being said your party and costume sound AMAZING and well deserved  Can't wait to see pics  Keeping you in my prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you're on the mend.

I have a few suggestions.

How about brain-shaped ice cubes? 









Or you could use this to make brain cake-pops, brain mini-mousses, or just make chocolate brains.

I found these here:http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/d29b/?srp=6

You could use one of these as your "sash", or just to decorate:









They're at the same website:http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e9c9/?pfm=Search&t=biohazard%20and%20zombie%20crime%20scene%20tape


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and I must say -- it truly makes us all giggle with delight that you are recovering so splendidly GF! I have seen some cute candy molds that are brain shape at Michaels during the season. 
But you can Giggle and Google the night away with such terms as "brain candy molds" and get a host of sources. Here is one: 

Brain and Eye Cookie Candy Mold - Wilton
www.wilton.com › Online Store
Brain and Eye Cookie Candy Mold. Conjure up some magical sweets this Halloween! Turn store-bought cookies into candy-coated treats using this mold and ...


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I think it would be absolutely adorable if you handed out brains to your guests. I have the wilton brain mold for Oreos, or that ice cube mold could make some great cake pop type treats. They'd be super cute in gift boxes marked "biohazard" or "human organ" . Those could both be done on plain white cake boxes, so it shouldn't be hard this time of year 

cheapcookiecutters has a cute brain cookie cutter on their website too.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your brain surgery... you must be very brave! I'm getting light headed just thinking about it. Your Zombie theme party sounds like a BLAST! Have fun and speedy recovery.


----------



## lorezoderina (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the idea for the party  
If you'd like an idea for a (alcholic) drink to serve, check out the last one on the page below - it's called Brain Fluid
http://vodkaonly.com/halloween-cocktails/


----------

